# Hitachi vs Dewalt Miter Saw



## cstrasz

I picked up a dewalt miter saw. It's still unopened in the box. My best friend was saying he has a Hitachi miter saw he bought as a lightning deal off amazon that is unopened at his house, that he'd be willing to sell me for cheap. Long story short, I'm trying to determine if I should return the more expensive dewalt miter saw and just buy the cheaper Hitachi off him. Not being as familiar with miter saws, is there any features I'd be missing on the Hitach that are available on the Dewalt? Here are the two models:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000V5Z6RG/ref=wms_ohs_product

http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DW713-...ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1330634741&sr=1-1


----------



## joecaption

Personaly I like the Hitachi.
Bring up both on Amazon and look at the bottom to check the post from people that own the saw.

I have both and the quaility is just not there anymore on the Dewalts any more. I've been through switches and brushes on the Dewalt and no repairs on the Hitachi.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

i agree with joe on this. i owned that hitachi saw your looking at and it was great, only reason i got rid of it was i needed a saw with greater cut capacity. it was lightweight tons of power and accurate. which has been the case with only a handful of hitachi saws ive used

on the other hand ive used well over a dozen dewalt mitre saws... of that only one or two were accurate.. several of them were horribly sloppy. a couple were very underpowered for a 15 amp saw, they would grab the stock and pull it away from the table risking major injury. yet another thing that irks me about dewalt is how they keep releasing newer models of their mitre saws which are nothing more than the previous model with a new feature or something thats been fixed from the last model and they market it as "a whole new revolution in mitre saws" where as bosch competely redesigned the 12" mitre saw with the axial glide eliminating the sliding function and its the 2nd best mitre saw on the market coming second to the festool, all bosch said is "we have a new design try it out" bosch tools dont need flashy marketing and catch lines to sell the tools.. the tools performance sells the tool, hitachi is much of the same most of the time


----------



## BigJim

I have the Hitachi but not that Dewalt my Dewalt is a DW708. If I had to choose between the two you have there I would go with the Hitachi, it is just a better saw than the DW713 IMHO.


----------



## firehawkmph

CS,
I'm a hitachi fan too. I have used their sliders since they first came out. First one was an 8 1/4". After about 15 years, I bought their 10" slider and gave the smaller one to my buddy. He is still using it. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## sevenlol

i'd always choose hitachi for a miter saw. best brand imo.


----------



## Total Tool

Lowes has a 10" Hitachi on clearance. I dont know the model number, but it looks just like what you posted but it has a laser. 

I had this same question a few months ago. I got the DW713 as it has the taller fence for crown molding. I've loved it so far. No complaints.


----------



## Rono8582

*HITACHI all the way.*

If it's not too late, return your dewalt and get the Hitachi 10cfe2 from Lowes, depending on where you are. I just bought one yesterday for $114, no coupon needed or anything. Comes with an ok blade to start with.

DeWalt is a subsidiary of Black and Decker, which also owns Bostitch, Stanley, and Porter cable brands.

I favor Porter Cable brands myself but all the convincing reviews plus the low price convinced me to get the hitachi. A great find and I'd never turn back!


----------



## woodworkbykirk

unfortunately porter cable is no longer porter cable. most of their new gear is nothing more than black and decker renamed.. sad to say it but pc is no longer a high end pro quality tool.. its diy grade junk


----------



## framer52

Actually kirk, their routers are still good. As far as I can tell as of now it is just their cordless they have lessoned as of now.


----------



## toolaholic

framer52 said:


> Actually kirk, their routers are still good. As far as I can tell as of now it is just their cordless they have lessoned as of now.


Their belt sanders are beefy yet as well though they are made on Mexico now! My PC 360vs 3x24 belt sander is older and made in the good ole US of A!


----------



## framer52

toolaholic said:


> Their belt sanders are beefy yet as well though they are made on Mexico now! My PC 360vs 3x24 belt sander is older and made in the good ole US of A!



My thought is that so far they have taken the back and decker brand and relabeled them as PC.

Rumor has it that their good tools will be relabeled as Dewalt's.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

framer52 said:


> Actually kirk, their routers are still good. As far as I can tell as of now it is just their cordless they have lessoned as of now.



the routers and circ saws have both gone down hill.. a fellow carpenter bought one of the routers only to return it a couple days later as it was nothing like his older pc router


----------

